# RIP



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Bothell officer killed in shooting after chase; suspect arrested


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

The cowardly politicians only embolden these savages. 
Rest in peace sir.. your life mattered.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Brother.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RIP Sir, Politicians can RIH (rot in hell)


----------



## alexmoss8432 (5 mo ago)

R2D2 said:


> Bothell officer killed in shooting after chase; suspect arrested


R.I.P.


----------

